# Gadsden and Betsy are getting bigger!!



## HereWeGoAgain

View attachment 241914 View attachment 241913 View attachment 241913 View attachment 241914 View attachment 241915 
  A little dog yoga.....,


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Those were supposed to come out as pics...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I'll try again...


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> View attachment 241914 View attachment 241913 View attachment 241913 View attachment 241914 View attachment 241915
> A little dog yoga.....,



Oh! Them 2 dogs you were getting. 

They're cute!

Better get the female fixed b4 they inbreed.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I GTG, site is very slow tonight.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 241914 View attachment 241913 View attachment 241913 View attachment 241914 View attachment 241915
> A little dog yoga.....,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Them 2 dogs you were getting.
> 
> They're cute!
> 
> Better get the female fixed b4 they inbreed.
Click to expand...


   She's running around with the cone head now.
He got his removed yesterday since he stopped trying to lick his nut sack.
   We'll remove hers on Saturday.


----------



## Coyote

Ther


HereWeGoAgain said:


> I'll try again...
> View attachment 241918 View attachment 241919


you’ve got some doggie zen going on!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gadsden started out at seven pounds at six weeks and he's at 50 lbs at six month's.
He's gonna be a big boy!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Most expensive pups I've ever had!!
1k each for purchase,$3500 for the Sago poisoning which was caused by the gardener. Another $2500 for the parvo Gadsden caught while getting treatment for the Sago poisoning. And now the $1200 for spay and neuter. 
    That doesnt include the $2500 for the new Macbook pro they fucked up!! And the $400 in dog beds they've trashed!!!!!!
     Gaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!
If I wasn't a dog lover.........!!!!!!


----------



## Moonglow

Coyote said:


> Ther
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try again...
> View attachment 241918 View attachment 241919
> 
> 
> 
> you’ve got some doggie zen going on!
Click to expand...

Good thing dogs like ugly people..


----------



## Pilot1

They are BEUATIFUL!!!  A good friend of mine has a brindle Boxer that is about a year, and a half old.  She is a handful!  LOL!

Love the name Gadsden!  My German Shorthair was named "Mauser'.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pilot1 said:


> They are BEUATIFUL!!!  A good friend of mine has a brindle Boxer that is about a year, and a half old.  She is a handful!  LOL!
> 
> Love the name Gadsden!  My German Shorthair was named "Mauser'.



  Thanks.
They are a handful thats for sure!!
  He's named after General Christopher Gadsden the maker of the Gadsden flag.




  We actually found a collar with the Gadsden flag on it for him.

   And then you have Betsy Ross who everyone knows.


----------



## tinydancer

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Most expensive pups I've ever had!!
> 1k each for purchase,$3500 for the Sago poisoning which was caused by the gardener. Another $2500 for the parvo Gadsden caught while getting treatment for the Sago poisoning. And now the $1200 for spay and neuter.
> That doesnt include the $2500 for the new Macbook pro they fucked up!! And the $400 in dog beds they've trashed!!!!!!
> Gaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!
> If I wasn't a dog lover.........!!!!!!



Worth every penny baby. What a crew you have there

ETA great names. love them. I used to breed catahoulas and I swear that if you wait just a bit, every beastie will find its name. My sire was Jim Dandy and his girl was of course Ruby Starr, Sandman Catahoulas with some wonders named American Bad Ass and Dusty Roads in the family. 

Those days are over but now I have a black and tan coonhound Raven.


----------



## Ridgerunner

HWGA, thanks for sharing the pics... Really good looking Dawgs...


----------



## tinydancer

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are BEUATIFUL!!!  A good friend of mine has a brindle Boxer that is about a year, and a half old.  She is a handful!  LOL!
> 
> Love the name Gadsden!  My German Shorthair was named "Mauser'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> They are a handful thats for sure!!
> He's named after General Christopher Gadsden the maker of the Gadsden flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We actually found a collar with the Gadsden flag on it for him.
> 
> And then you have Betsy Ross who everyone knows.
Click to expand...


Shoot there's a book out there with a forward by Barbara Woodhouse...of "walkies" fame that had the best write up on boxers that I have ever read. Well it is midnight plus and time to toddle off but I'll work at remembering it off it tomorrow because this one chapter on boxers is just kick ass about the German test for them and how remarkable they are.


ETA   almost as good as catahoulas....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Christopher Gadsden "aka Bubba" has undergone a growth spurt!!!
10 months and 60 lbs and his legs are getting longer!!!
    The average growth span of a Boxer is 18 to 24 months in height and 2 to 3 years in weight.
    I see lots of money in Kibble in my future.....




  Took me forever to get the damn pic to post and it comes out forken sideways!!!
I sure miss the days on USMB when I could copy and paste right from SmugMug.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Christopher Gadsden "aka Bubba" has undergone a growth spurt!!!
> 10 months and 60 lbs and his legs are getting longer!!!
> The average growth span of a Boxer is 18 to 24 months in height and 2 to 3 years in weight.
> I see lots of money in Kibble in my future.....
> View attachment 251312
> 
> Took me forever to get the damn pic to post and it comes out forken sideways!!!
> I sure miss the days on USMB when I could copy and paste right from SmugMug.



  Those Feet!!!
They look like friggin snow shoes!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner

My God what a fine looking Dawg...  If he ever grows into those legs, you are going to have to take out a second mortgage to keep him in Kibble...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

That bed is two inches shy of three feet inside the bolsters for reference.
  He's damn near three foot long in body/head!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

God help us when he decides to sleep sideways in the bed.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The little slivers are from 2ft foot oak logs he keeps stealing from my wood pile.
  He goes through one a week.


----------

